# Editing Posts



## davidvel (Jul 10, 2020)

Has the edit button now become time restricted?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2020)

You can only edit a post for the first 48 hours.


----------



## davidvel (Jul 10, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> You can only edit a post for the first 48 hours.


Ok, I don't recall that from before. Thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 10, 2020)

davidvel said:


> Has the edit button now become time restricted?


Now?  It's been that way for well over a decade thanks to abuse of the privilege in the bad old days.








						[How to] Edit your post
					

You must be logged in to the bbs in order to edit your post.  You may edit your own message up to 48 hours after it has been posted to the board.  IN THE FIRST 48 HOURS: Bring the post up on your screen and:  To edit the TEXT of your message (you can only edit your own message):  Click the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## davidvel (Jul 11, 2020)

Makai Guy said:


> Now?  It's been that way for well over a decade thanks to abuse of the privilege in the bad old days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, ha, too funny. I guess I always edit quickly! Thanks.


----------



## silentg (Jul 11, 2020)

I alway preview my post and make corrections before submitting.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2020)

Autocorrect hates me.  I often find a post I'll make needs to be corrected after submitting it - no matter how well I've edited it, I still step on my own words sometimes.  I type some perfect reply to something, and it comes out like I'm the Village Idiot. LOL!  Luckily, I have time to correct my blunders.  Sometimes.   

For those I miss, I just put it own to examples of my charm and wit.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## davidvel (Jul 12, 2020)

silentg said:


> I alway preview my post and make corrections before submitting.


“Anyone who has never made a mistake has never tried anything new.”
― Albert Einstein 

“Have no fear of perfection - you'll never reach it.”
― Salvador Dali 

"It is healthy to be reminded that the strongest might weaken and the wisest might err.”
― Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## silentg (Jul 12, 2020)

I wasn’t bragging


----------



## davidvel (Jul 12, 2020)

silentg said:


> I wasn’t bragging


I know, I was just joking about my posting skills!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2020)

I use the Post Reply as my preview. Good thing that for the first few minutes after you post and edit, the post won't indicate an edit was made. If you make an edit later, the post will show it was edited by you.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 12, 2020)

"Good think"?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2020)

Makai Guy said:


> "Good think"?


See, I don't use preview, sometimes I rely on other


----------



## RX8 (Jul 13, 2020)

One thing that annoys me that causes me to edit if I missed it is that caps don’t always work as they should. Starting a new paragraph sometimes does so with the first word in lower case. I’ve seen some posts with a small cap so I think it may not just be me. Also, if I decide to add a word in the middle of a sentence it sometimes decideS to capitalize that word.

so after proofreading the above I realized I needed to add an “s” to the word decide.  You can see it wanted to capitalize the s (I didn’t correct it).  You can also see that it didn’t capitalize the first letter in this paragraph (I left that too). I am using an iPad. Anyone else have these issues?


----------



## davidvel (Jul 13, 2020)

RX8 said:


> One thing that annoys me that causes me to edit if I missed it is that caps don’t always work as they should. Starting a new paragraph sometimes does so with the first word in lower case. I’ve seen some posts with a small cap so I think it may not just be me. Also, if I decide to add a word in the middle of a sentence it sometimes decideS to capitalize that word.
> 
> so after proofreading the above I realized I needed to add an “s” to the word decide.  You can see it wanted to capitalize the s (I didn’t correct it).  You can also see that it didn’t capitalize the first letter in this paragraph (I left that too). I am using an iPad. Anyone else have these issues?


Sounds like an iPad issue, not with the board.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 13, 2020)

davidvel said:


> Sounds like an iPad issue, not with the board.



Phones seem to have this issue too.  At least my Android phone does....  I'm sure there is a setting (somewhere) I need to flip but it isn't high on the priority list these days...


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 23, 2020)

I edit practically EVERYTHING!

Not in the ways it can be abused like changing incorrect content after I've been laid out on the ropes for being flat-out wrong but in all the ways that typos and actual spelling/grammar mistakes can be fixed, and many times to flesh out a complete thought. I honestly couldn't care less if someone else makes those kinds of mistakes but *my own* make me bonk my head off the desk. I'll even admit to being embarrassed when I come across an old post of mine with stupid mistakes (but I try really hard to not take advantage of being able as a mod to self-correct so will usually let those posts wallow in their wrongness.)

Anyway, just want to make sure that everyone knows that after the 48-hour edit period expires, you can report your own posts to be edited by any of the mods/admin. I'm happy to do it if your reasonable intent isn't to re-direct a thread or get you up off the mat.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 16, 2020)

I accidentally hit the caps lock key and my wireless keyboard seems to miss a letter here and there.


----------

